# Kempton park expo



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

anyone going? how far are you coming from? i live right round the cornor so ill be there :2thumb:
what are people hoping to buy?

ive never been so dont have a clue what to expect, anyone got any good stories?
:2thumb:


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

xxx-dztini-xxx said:


> anyone going? how far are you coming from? i live right round the cornor so ill be there :2thumb:
> what are people hoping to buy?
> 
> ive never been so dont have a clue what to expect, anyone got any good stories?
> :2thumb:


I'm going and i'm from wales but luckily my grandad lives 10 minutes drive away from the show so i'm staying there for the weekend, it's my birthday 4 days AFTER though which is annoying. If I was born a few days earlier 

I'm selling my Helmeted Gecko there so i'll have £50 but i'm saving it for a male crested gecko which i'm not collecting there. I'm hoping I can find a job by the time the show comes and get a pair of ackies to go with my female but doubt that so looks like i'm just going to have a nosey


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

We will be there with the T5s!! We are showing with "Coldblooded" this year.

Hope to meet as many people as possible, I also understand the Coldblooded team will be offering a great deal on Arcadia products on the day.

Can't wait

John.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I want to go, but can't get there :lol2:


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

We will be there with a table to show off the products from our site, including SIM's and MagNaturals :2thumb:


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

I will be going, went last year it was very good, although a little hard to move around, and view things as it was so busy,

Not to sure what I will be getting yet, maybe some more lighting, and another another cham,


----------



## Chino (May 6, 2011)

What day is the show your going too? I'm going to one on the 1st of oct, or is this not the same one?

Edit: just looked on google, it's on the 14th of august right? I might have to come down if I can


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Anyone going up from Devon or Cornwall that I could 'mooch' a lift off? Obv I'll pay my share of the petrol. :2thumb:


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

I'll hopefully be there, i need to sell some of my snakes and cresteds, might get a red foot :flrt:


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

I wasn't gonna go, cant be bothered with ques and crowded rooms, but I have an urge to buy a Cali king and somebody posted some pics of some nice ones they are gonna have at the show so now I'm tempted, so I may go depends on how I feel on the day :lol2:


----------



## Kerry97 (Oct 19, 2010)

When is it again???


----------



## aidanbeckey (Apr 9, 2009)

I can't not go either its 5min from me 2. Haven't been to any shows this year it would b rude not to


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

What's it normally like? I've never been.

Is it all privately bred animals or are any brands or shops there selling bits?
Like if I wasn't looking for any more animals, is there any point in going?


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

Christie_ZXR said:


> What's it normally like? I've never been.
> 
> Is it all privately bred animals or are any brands or shops there selling bits?
> Like if I wasn't looking for any more animals, is there any point in going?


Dont think there is much point in going if your not planning on getting anything, shows are normally busy and crowded, unless you like waiting in line and bumping your way around a busy room for fun that is.


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

lol. Not particularly!! Didn't know if it was something that was worth going to just for a look around, but doesn't sound like it is! :lol2:


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

Christie_ZXR said:


> lol. Not particularly!! Didn't know if it was something that was worth going to just for a look around, but doesn't sound like it is! :lol2:


 No most shows are no good for just having a look around, TBH your lucky if you can see whats on the tables most of the time as you shuffle round.


----------



## aidanbeckey (Apr 9, 2009)

imo its defo worth a look around. its over 2floors this year. should b a gooden.


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

nice one guys
im not going to buy anything in particular i just want to look at all the reptiles!!! may be tempted by a CWD though :2thumb:
look forward to meeting some of you there :mf_dribble:


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

I will be there again : victory: Its not that far from me as well which is always good!

Hopefully it wont be as bad as last year, I recommend getting there early to avoid standing in a queue for ages! 

It is worth going if you have no plans to get any animals, I'm not getting any animals but I want to see what sort of decorations for vivs they have because you can sometimes get a bargain.


----------



## Robk (Feb 3, 2008)

Im going comming up from Plymouth on the saturday and staying the night might be staying in salisbury on sunday and monday night so might not buy any snakes but looking for vivs ect.

Rob


----------



## olliehullboy (Feb 15, 2011)

I will be travelling from Tidworth cant wait for this show. Looking for a female beardie over a year old.

Fingers, toes all crossed.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm going! With my mum and my boyfriend. We'll be driving from Chelmsford early in the morning, yey! :lol2:


----------



## Kerry97 (Oct 19, 2010)

Kerry97 said:


> When is it again???


Whn is it again???


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Kerry97 said:


> Whn is it again???


14th August.


----------



## celicachi (Sep 16, 2009)

i might be going, really depends if i can get what a want from one of the breeders thats going
hopefully they'll have what i want to justify going :whistling2:


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

i dont thinkg you need any reason so justify going :mf_dribble:


----------



## geckos'n'torts (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi all just a heads up on the 14 th there will be road closures around the whole area to to the cycle classic (test for the olympics) the only acessible way will be from the staines direction! hope this helps!

Ella


----------



## ophidianman (Sep 5, 2008)

geckos'n'torts said:


> Hi all just a heads up on the 14 th there will be road closures around the whole area to to the cycle classic (test for the olympics) the only acessible way will be from the staines direction! hope this helps!
> 
> Ella


Nice one Ella, an excellent and helpful piece of information. Sods law it's on the same day as the Expo. I'll PM the organisers and let them know :2thumb:.


----------



## varanid (Jun 24, 2011)

A large area of SW London/Surrey is affected by this. Fortunately Kempton Park is very close to J1 on the M3 and does not appear to be directly affected. Clearly this will provide the best access to the event although traffic may well be heavier than usual. Don't forget the venue has its own train station with trains every 30 minutes from London Waterloo.

Peter Clark


----------



## Gecko on the Hill (Apr 10, 2011)

We're hoping to go. We went last year and will definitely be leaving earlier as had to queue for ages last year. We'll be looking at Leo's and seeing if anything takes our fancy. We got two gorgeous boys last year which we are so pleased with.


----------



## geckos'n'torts (Apr 17, 2009)

thanks opidianman I was just concerned that the actual stalls wouldnt be able to get there themselves let alone the people wanting to buy from them!


----------



## Jubblies (Dec 15, 2010)

Im going and we are travelling up from Essex. We get the train as its easier. I hope its not going to be as bad as last year, spent most of time queing the length of the car parl!!!!


----------



## ryan123 (Mar 19, 2010)

How much will it cost to go to this expo?

Thanks


----------



## DavidB (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm going after last year result. I sold almost every thing. Gone for 2 tables this year selling House/Gopher/corn snakes as well as Gargoyle Geckos.
I understand that this year they have taken the other floor which means more space (not more tables). Last year it was manic and lost alot of people to the long que's as H&S ment only so many could come in at once.

See you all there.

DavidB:2thumb:


----------



## oliverjones (Mar 24, 2010)

Last year was really good. im deffo going this year i just hope its a little less crowded as they now have 2 floors open. im hoping to get a red blood python ar a hogg island boa


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

DavidB said:


> I'm going after last year result. I sold almost every thing. Gone for 2 tables this year selling House/Gopher/corn snakes as well as Gargoyle Geckos.
> I understand that this year they have taken the other floor which means more space (not more tables). Last year it was manic and lost alot of people to the long que's as H&S ment only so many could come in at once.
> 
> See you all there.
> ...



LOl wish I'd ordered 2 now LOL going to be fun with the no stacking tubs rule lOL


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Not long to go!!

We have two tables so we can show of the SIMs and magnaturals 


Posted from my phone


----------



## kitech (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm gonna go, will be my first reptile show  - not going to take my wallet tho, i know i will spend money if i do!


----------

